# Adolescent for Sale (just blowing off steam)



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, not really, but man oh man is Brody going through a try-my-patience-to-the-max stage.

Brody turned 9 months one week ago. 

For the most part, many of his exasperating puppy behaviours have slowly resolved themselves. I love him to bits, but sometimes he just steps all over my last nerve and then keeps right on stomping on it. He doesn't even seem to notice he's annoying me! It's times like these that I wish I didn't live alone so I could get a break!

This weekend Brody just acted like a jerk non-stop. He got into things and destroyed them - I'd take them away only to find him trying to get back at it 2 seconds later. I had a bag of garbage not quite ready to go out to the dumpster so I had a foot stool on top of a chair and the garbage on top of that. He would NOT leave it alone. I'm not sure why he all of a sudden thinks that "leave it" is really a challenge or that I only mean leave it for a nanosecond and then it's perfectly okay to go at it again. If I move something to get it out of his reach, he views this as a challenge to find a way to get at it. He jumps up on things to get at other things. He destroyed a power cord (not plugged in) of something stored up on a shelf.

I'd try to play with him to try and burn off some of his energy, but he made it impossible with nipping or refusing to let me grab the toy to throw. This taking the toy and keeping it just out of reach, not sure what the amusement is in that for him, but *I* find it annoying and refuse to engage in it. He'll also head butt my face and he can really dart in fast with his head. Even just sitting with him and trying to do "sit", "paw', etc. was just impossible.

I did try to take him for some walks, but they had to be short because my asthma is acting up and it's cold and snowy out.

When I try to just pet him and give him attention, he is snapping at my hair. He's wrecking my hair plus he gets my hair in his system and then has sticky poop so I don't want him doing that.

Digging. He was also digging at everything. I was afraid he was going to wreck the sofa and the carpet and spent half the weekend telling him to stop it. He normally does this a bit, but stops when I tell him, he was just out of control this weekend.

Also, sometimes I feel like he is assaulting me. Really, I know that sounds totally exaggerated and to some extent it is, but sometimes I just feel like he's violating me! He'll come up behind me and fling himself onto my legs and just attach himself there (he doesn't really hump, but it feels like he's thinking about it) and then you have to shake him off to detach him like a burr! Or he jumps up from behind me to put his nose where it shouldn't be. Having to say to your dog, "Get your nose out of my ***" just seems wrong!!

He was also very barky all weekend long. Normally he's pretty good in the apartment and hushes when I tell him to. In the car is a different story. He's really good until we are just about at wherever we're going and then he starts barking like a nut; to the point that it hurts my ears. Everyone says "don't yell", but he can't hear me if I don't cuz he's barking so loud. I'm too short for my arms to reach in the back seat and I can't just stop the car to turn around and stare at him (staring seems to work better than anything).

I'm just venting. Normally he isn't that bad, but I had a 3 day weekend and he was annoying for all of it. I looked forward to spending time with my boy and then he just made life unpleasant. Honestly, I feel like such a bad doggy parent sometimes when all I'm saying over-and-over-and-over is "stop", "no", "leave it", "off" ad nauseam and thinking my dog is going to hate me. LOL It was just like when I first brought him home and he frustrated me to no end and I felt like I spent more time telling him negative things than anything else.

On the plus side, he hasn't had a potty accident in ages *knock on wood* and now that I'm back at work he's been good so far all day in his pen (sleeping in his crate currently). Not sure why he has to misbehave when i have more time for one-on-one with him. I'm sure it's a phase and it'll pass

I'm sure it's just a phase (or I could blame the full moon that just passed), but man-oh-man did he just step all over my nerves this weekend. Then i feel guilty that he's getting on my nerves. I'm trying to remind myself to be patient (which isn't my best quality) and it'll pass just like the puppy behaviours did. But, at a couple of points this weekend I swear I was ready to give him away! (okay, not really, but I was frustrated).

Calgon take me away!!! Like that would work, I can't bath in peace either! Ha ha


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like a simple case of needs-to-run-off-some-excess-energy to me. Is there any sort of a doggie day care or dog park you can take him to where he can just be let loose to run and dig and cavort (pref. with other dogs) all he wants for an hour or more? I find that Ceylon has to go to doggie daycare (it's an 'open' style day care, the dogs are never in crates except when they get fed, and that's to keep the other dogs from eating their food lol - and don't worry, the dogs are highly supervised and are only allowed to play with dogs their own size) once or twice a week at least, AND, I usually take him to the dog park at least once on the weekend as well. If he doesn't get to run off his excess energy a couple/three times a week like that, he starts going out of his mind and getting on my nerves as well! When he does get to go run occasionally, however, he is generally pretty calm and well-behaved the rest of the time...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Unfortunately I live in a small place and there really are very limited pet services. Doggy day care just isn't here and no designated dog parks. I couldn't even find puppy classes for him. I try to let him run around the shop at work. For the most part he's not a super high energy dog. I'm not native to here and really don't have friends here, so don't have any friends with pets with yards I can go to either. It makes things tough.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That was really good venting. Try all that with two adolescents. My only furniture is torn up started at about 5 mo . We wanted a new couch but cant in tell we get the digging problem salved. I have even noticed even more energy with two one year olds. 
The biting has stopped
The getting into the garbage has stopped.
I had a meeting with a behaviorist. I was told many things I'm doing wrong. I have a hard time posting what I was told because some folks don't agree with the old school of training a dog. I also have a hard time because you get so many different opinion's on what to do. I feel like I need one mentor and just trust what I'm being told . Seeing as this woman is willing to help me and lives close I have decided to go with what she is saying. 
I will share a few things she told me.
#1 do not stare into a dogs eyes. It is treating to them and makes them more aggressive. 
#2 I was told I need to kennel mine more for the house training issue.
#3 If your dog is bighting at you pinch his bottom teeth and lip area. That should have been nipped in the butt at a much earlier age. That is one reason it is better to get a puppy at about 14 weeks he will learn more from his litter mates. PS I have never done that but the behaviorist did it to Zoey when she bit her while training her to lay still while grooming her on her back.
#4 I was told allowing a dog who is confused about who is boss to sleep on my bed isn't a good thing. I really don't know why? 
#5 Zoey was at her home and pined up barking she sprayed some water in her face and it only took one time and she stopped. 
#6 She said Zoey is very smart and a easy dog to train and that I'm the one who needs the training.
#7 She wanted me to spend more time grooming her on her back and not allowing her to wiggle. To do it before any kind of play.
I think it also helps to let them go off leash running they have so much energy that needs to get out. Around here I have good places to go run. If you don't try a tennis courts even if it says no dogs do it I work for the Park department and no one cares. We spend a lot of time throwing balls in the house when the weather is bad.
#8 if worse comes to worse put him in time out in his creat and go take your nice relaxing bath:grouphug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I had the same thoughts as Heather. I can definitely tell when my two, especially Finn because he is still young, needs to get more exercise. Do you have a local vet whom you could ask for suggestions. If there is a big barn or some kind of shed where he could run his little heart out. Doggie day care is the best - it is really too bad there is not one available there - my guys come home plum tuckered out after going there. Obedience classes definitely gave us skills to make behaviors more manageable so that we could engage in fetch, etc. in the house. Are there some instructional DVD's out there (there must be) that you could get to work on those skills with him?

I will say, however, there are days where Finn is really trying my patience. Just seems like one thing after another. That is when I realize he needs more exercise.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't have much to add to this except to say I completely agree with what Suzi's training said about getting a 14 week old puppy ... Tillie WAS 14 weeks when we got her and she never.never had a biting/nipping issue. I have always been convinced it was because she learned proper bite inhibition from her mom/dad/siblings and other canine family members!
Hang in there with Brody... they won't be annoying teenagers forever.. soon they will be lazy adults and you will long for the playful days and the trouble making... LOL maybe. ahahahaa


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I should have come into work and let him run around the shop here, but honestly I didn't even think of it (probably because I was so frustrated). 

I'm not sure what is up with the nipping thing because he had stopped doing it and just started it again on the weekend. Sure sometimes he gets overly enthusiastic when we play tug, but "no bite" has worked on him for ages. He has never responded to "yip" or "ouch" when he nips. The lip pinch thing doesn't work with him, he thinks it's a game. He seems to think all forms of discipline is a game! He's not very sensitive or attuned to feelings I don't think!!

Of course today he is being perfectly behaved.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie was 8 weeks when we brought him home - a terrible nipper/biter - his *one* flaw! (well, aside from poop eating!) :biggrin1: Finn was 10 weeks old. I don't recall him nipping at all - HUGE difference. I suppose it could be a difference in the pups, but I think being around the other Havs at the breeders for longer probably played a big part.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tracy, when he was acting this way, were you preoccupied/worried/stressed about anything? Maybe because your asthma is acting up? I remember back when Augie was younger, and I would be getting ready for a trip or had to clean the house for the coffee group or get a holiday dinner around - things that I don't do with ease as well as other people seem to be able to do :biggrin1: - and that is when Augie would invariably 'act up'. I am sure he sensed my stress and reacted to it, but it took me awhile to figure that out. Just a thought I had.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

misstray said:


> I should have come into work and let him run around the shop here, but honestly I didn't even think of it (probably because I was so frustrated).
> 
> I'm not sure what is up with the nipping thing because he had stopped doing it and just started it again on the weekend. Sure sometimes he gets overly enthusiastic when we play tug, but "no bite" has worked on him for ages. He has never responded to "yip" or "ouch" when he nips. The lip pinch thing doesn't work with him, he thinks it's a game. He seems to think all forms of discipline is a game! He's not very sensitive or attuned to feelings I don't think!!
> 
> Of course today he is being perfectly behaved.


 Now you know you have a place to take him for his RLH momentseace: Also Zoey is my chewer she lover Bullie sticks and anything she can get a hold of. They found a small gardening pot a tomato came in .The plastic was a strong one it lasted over two days before I took it away because it was starting to get shredded. A plastic water bottle gives hours of chew too. 
Remember if the play gets to much stop and don't give any attention turn your back. Leave the room anything. Then hand him a chew or something.
Lindas Idea of a good training video is a good one . Also read about clicker training. The more training the better behaved dog you will have. Thats my problem I don't spend enough time training.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Linda, I wish I knew what his problem was. The asthma has been bothering me for a couple of weeks now since the weather started to change. You'd think he'd be better at home where I have more time with him one on one to play and just spend time with him than I do when we are at work where he spends his time in his crate/pen set up and is really quite well behaved. Of course at work he also has access to piles of cardboard boxes, wads of paper bundled up in tape, empty masking tape rolls, etc. (paper paper everywhere in all sorts of forms) Maybe he was missing that!

Getting him properly exercised is a concern. The winter season is just upon us. It's already -11C and it's only going to get colder. There's snow on the ground and it's only going to get deeper. Places where I used to be able to take him to get some exercise are going to become inaccessible (like the field behind the shop where I work). The town has a lovely indoor walking track, but no pets allowed.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I find that, when Baxter is bouncing off the walls, a short training session really helps him focus. Not playing, which sometimes will make it worse, but tricks and rewards. Often, after that, he'll calm down and return to normal.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I found a good web site I thought I would share with you a bit of what is in it. havanesesavy.com

Havanese Training: 4 Things You Must Know

Filed under Training

Leave a Comment

Havanese training doesn't have to be a difficult process because this breed learns quickly. That said, just because they are clever and have an aptitude for learning doesn't mean that you can teach them using any technique or without a plan and expect them to understand your teachings or develop into a model pet.

Here's what you require in order to achieve successful havanese training:

• Socialize him - Though they are naturally social animals who tend to like everyone, if they are not properly introduced to people or other pets when a puppy, they can develop a timid personality that may make them standoffish or suspicious of strangers. Therefore, they should be provided with different experiences including meeting visitors in your home, strangers in public, children, other dogs, etc.

• Firm, gentle commands - Havanese training needs to be done with a calm and positive approach. Yelling or thundering at your pet will only deter him from learning and cause him to fear or resent being taught instructions. When you give commands, keep your voice firm and steady, do not scold him if he doesn't perform as you want and be sure to praise him enthusiastically when he follows through!

• Remaining constant in your technique - Regardless of the commands or tricks you teach, if you want havanese training to run smoothly you need to instruct him using the same steb-by-step approach. This includes ensuring you use the same verbal words and hand signals and making certain others do as well.

• Don't give a command unless you mean it - If you give your canine an order, make sure he does it. If he doesn't, you need to correct him right away by physically making him obey. For instance, if you tell him to sit and he does not within a few seconds, take your hand and push his bottom to the floor. Repeating the command over and over and/or allowing him to ignore you gives him the message that you're not serious and he can do what he wants. Your goal is to make him respond every time you tell him.

Lastly, though you may be tempted to, you cannot baby your pooch (I.E. always hold him in your arms). Yes, he is small and yes he is cute but if you want havanese training to work to your benefit you don't ever want him to develop aggressive or possessive behaviour traits because, aside from leading to other negative consequences, it can also give him reason to believe he is above your authority. Remember, if he doesn't respect you, he won't listen and you will lose control


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie was 8 weeks when we brought him home - a terrible nipper/biter - his *one* flaw! (well, aside from poop eating!) :biggrin1: Finn was 10 weeks old. I don't recall him nipping at all - HUGE difference. I suppose it could be a difference in the pups, but I think being around the other Havs at the breeders for longer probably played a big part.


Could be... Kodi was 11 weeks when I picked him up, and he was never a nipper. The flip side is, that unless you have an exceptional breeder, who is REALLY working on early socialization, potty training, etc, you are losing valuable time waiting those extra weeks. So, if you are going to wait and leave the puppy with the breeder longer, this is another reason to choose your BREEDER really wisely, and make sure they will give the puppy the start you want it to have.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I was really surprised to read the final comment in that list, Suzi--the one about not holding the dog in your arms. I love holding Luna, who is still a puppy, and she enjoys it too. I have read of many people cuddling with their dogs. Isn't that the same thing? I would love to hear other peoples opinion on that topic.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

LunasMom said:


> I was really surprised to read the final comment in that list, Suzi--the one about not holding the dog in your arms. I love holding Luna, who is still a puppy, and she enjoys it too. I have read of many people cuddling with their dogs. Isn't that the same thing? I would love to hear other peoples opinion on that topic.


*Carol* (I called you Luna the first time!), that's information copied off a website. I for one don't believe in not holding your hav! Ceylon loves to be held as well, and will often come and lean against me asking to be held .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> • Don't give a command unless you mean it - If you give your canine an order, make sure he does it. If he doesn't, you need to correct him right away by physically making him obey. For instance, if you tell him to sit and he does not within a few seconds, take your hand and push his bottom to the floor. Repeating the command over and over and/or allowing him to ignore you gives him the message that you're not serious and he can do what he wants. Your goal is to make him respond every time you tell him.


BAD idea. While it is absolutely true that you don't want to keep repeating a command, physically "pushing" him into a position will NOT make him more likely to comply next time. If you want to lure him into a sit, take a treat and hold it right above his nose, moving toward the back. He will automatically sit down as his head follows the lure. Then click (if you are using a clicker) and treat. When he is reliably following your hand back into a sit, THEN add your verbal cue AS he sits. Once he really KNOWS the verbal cue, say it ONCE, and WAIT for him to respond. If he doesn't, wait him out... he will eventually, and when he does, click and treat.



Suzi said:


> Lastly, though you may be tempted to, you cannot baby your pooch (I.E. always hold him in your arms). Yes, he is small and yes he is cute but if you want havanese training to work to your benefit you don't ever want him to develop aggressive or possessive behaviour traits because, aside from leading to other negative consequences, it can also give him reason to believe he is above your authority. Remember, if he doesn't respect you, he won't listen and you will lose control


Picking up and cuddling your Havanese (or other small dog) will NOT cause him to be aggressive, possessive, or to believe he is "above you". Dogs never do this last... it is a myth. Dogs who are aggressive and possessive are usually fearful and insecure. Work on socializing them properly from as young an age as possible, to avoid this. If your dog is well balanced, secure in himself AND his faith in you, and well trained, you can cuddle him as much as you want, and it will do nothing but increase your bond.

Suzi, you saw the video of Kodi. (and many others that I've posted before as Kodi's training has come along) Do you think he shows any signs of fear or aggression? Or that he doesn't respect our relationship? And I guarantee that I have NEVER forced him onto the ground, we cuddle a LOT, and I carry him whenever it is necessary to keep him safe. (well, and sometimes to keep him dry!ound


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> I was really surprised to read the final comment in that list, Suzi--the one about not holding the dog in your arms. I love holding Luna, who is still a puppy, and she enjoys it too. I have read of many people cuddling with their dogs. Isn't that the same thing? I would love to hear other peoples opinion on that topic.


Please, please PLEASE keep cuddling Luna as much as you want. Obviously you need to train her too, and work on socializing her A LOT so that she doesn't become fearful (which leads, sometimes, to "aggressive" behavior) but holding and cuddling her doesn't cause those problems. Lack of proper training and proper socialization does!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well it seems that being back to the regular work week schedule has got Brody acting normally again. I'd really hate to have to start crating him at home for long periods of time just to put him into a weekend routine. Maybe all that freedom is just over-stimulating or something because today he is just good as gold. Or maybe it was residual effects of the full moon. ha ha

I love to cuddle with Brody in my arms and he loves it too. I'm not giving it up (except when he's trying to eat my hair).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Well it seems that being back to the regular work week schedule has got Brody acting normally again. I'd really hate to have to start crating him at home for long periods of time just to put him into a weekend routine. Maybe all that freedom is just over-stimulating or something because today he is just good as gold. Or maybe it was residual effects of the full moon. ha ha
> 
> I love to cuddle with Brody in my arms and he loves it too. I'm not giving it up (except when he's trying to eat my hair).


All the trainers at our trainer center SWEAR that the full moon does affect the dogs' behavior.:biggrin1:

And I have to admit, there have been moments when we've told Kodi we were going to sell him on E-Bay.:biggrin1: Of course, he's still here, so I guess he keeps redeeming himself. Dave keeps telling him, "You've been so good today, we'll keep you one more week!" If he could really understand English, he'd have a complex!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> All the trainers at our trainer center SWEAR that the full moon does affect the dogs' behavior.:biggrin1:
> 
> And I have to admit, there have been moments when we've told Kodi we were going to sell him on E-Bay.:biggrin1: Of course, he's still here, so I guess he keeps redeeming himself. Dave keeps telling him, "You've been so good today, we'll keep you one more week!" If he could really understand English, he'd have a complex!:biggrin1:


Karen, when you are ready to list Kodi on E-Bay, could you give me a private heads up, so I can have first chance at him?? :biggrin1:

Oh, I think the full moon affects more than just dogs' behavior. I have read about more crimes, more ER visits, etc. as well. I know it affects me - that is the ONLY time you will see me out on my broom! :biggrin1:

I am going to hold my characters in my arms as well. Or if it is really wet out, with puddles, I will carry them from the car to wherever to keep them from getting soaked in their full coats. Last year, when Augie and I were evaluated for therapy dog (and we 'flunked' ), the evaluator chastised me for allowing him (after the evaluation was halted) to lightly rest his paws on my leg so I could reach down and give him love. That one STILL irritates me - it wasn't like he was jumping all over me and I initiated it by bending over him and reaching for him. The evaluator, by the way, had some kind of thigh-high breed - the size where you could just reach out and give a pat or easily bend over to reach.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Linda, I don't think it's gonna happen. Even if _I_ really meant it, Dave would sell ME before e'd let me sell Kodi!

I don't think Kodi believes me either. (maybe 'cause I can't say it with a straight face) He just LAUGHS at me!ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well everyone knows how often I've started the bidding on Ruby, my wild child. She's much better lately, at least more often than not, but there were times I would have put a stamp on her rump and sent her off to any one of her admirers willing to meet her at the other end.

I would never, ever stop giving loving attention to any of my dogs. I think it's nonsense to think it makes them aggressive or possessive. When necessary, I will chastise them and on very rare occasions, I'll put Ruby in the crate for a time out. She actually seems to love it when I do. They each have their little "shticks," but as with children, I think their little foibles make them endearing (again, most of the time).

Bailey is my garbage dumper and it drives me crazy. A stranger walking in would think I like garbage strewn all over my house. Ruby is still my little nut, but the most loving little heart I could hope for. Milo . . . well, Milo has very deep thoughts, and takes forever to find just the perfect spot for his morning or evening dump, a habit that drives me to distraction in the wee hours of the morning when they all decide it's time to wake mommy, or when the temperature outside frosts my nose. With it all, I pray that they know they're loved and are each special to me in his/her own way.

Frustration? You bet! It comes with the territory. On balance, if given the chance to turn back the clock and admire other people's sweet fur balls and my impeccably maintained house, would I have not brought them into my world? Heck, no! (but ask me again tomorrow, the answer might be different).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, dang, Karen! :biggrin1: That is what I thought, but keep me in mind....just in case! :biggrin1: I've told mine to pack their bags too, but I just get the 'what you talkin' about, Mom? and the little flick of attitude. Boys!! ound:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Havanese are simply made for cuddling. JMHO. I cuddle each of mine often throughout our day from just softly caressing their little faces and heads to rubbing their tummys. They all love to be held and stroked. I know it sure helps me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, dang, Karen! :biggrin1: That is what I thought, but keep me in mind....just in case! :biggrin1: I've told mine to pack their bags too, but I just get the 'what you talkin' about, Mom? and the little flick of attitude. Boys!! ound:


Yeah, besides, you already have two. You'd have to at least send me one of yours!:biggrin1:


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Like kids, they need to be told when they do something wrong. But unlike kids, we can't really "tell" them. Giving them any sort of attention, even if you sound like you are yelling, will only encourage the behavior. They can't tell the difference. All they know is, they chew things up and now their owner is "paying attention" to them. At 9 months, alot of bad behavior may have cemented in. It's going to take patience and time to reteach good behaviors. 

We have 3 boys. One of them is a real a-hole. He purposely pisses us off. Lucky for us, we have 2 good boys that are just perfect sweethearts. So maybe the solution is to get more?? heh


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> BAD idea. While it is absolutely true that you don't want to keep repeating a command, physically "pushing" him into a position will NOT make him more likely to comply next time. If you want to lure him into a sit, take a treat and hold it right above his nose, moving toward the back. He will automatically sit down as his head follows the lure. Then click (if you are using a clicker) and treat. When he is reliably following your hand back into a sit, THEN add your verbal cue AS he sits. Once he really KNOWS the verbal cue, say it ONCE, and WAIT for him to respond. If he doesn't, wait him out... he will eventually, and when he does, click and treat.
> 
> Picking up and cuddling your Havanese (or other small dog) will NOT cause him to be aggressive, possessive, or to believe he is "above you". Dogs never do this last... it is a myth. Dogs who are aggressive and possessive are usually fearful and insecure. Work on socializing them properly from as young an age as possible, to avoid this. If your dog is well balanced, secure in himself AND his faith in you, and well trained, you can cuddle him as much as you want, and it will do nothing but increase your bond.
> 
> Suzi, you saw the video of Kodi. (and many others that I've posted before as Kodi's training has come along) Do you think he shows any signs of fear or aggression? Or that he doesn't respect our relationship? And I guarantee that I have NEVER forced him onto the ground, we cuddle a LOT, and I carry him whenever it is necessary to keep him safe. (well, and sometimes to keep him dry!ound


 I just copied all that from a web site they are not my words. I have no idea sorry I tried to give some help.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I just copied all that from a web site they are not my words. I have no idea sorry I tried to give some help.


Everybody knows you were trying to help Suzi. And, if it weren't for people trying to help, this forum wouldn't be here. Your intentions were good, and we all know that .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miko said:


> Like kids, they need to be told when they do something wrong. But unlike kids, we can't really "tell" them. Giving them any sort of attention, even if you sound like you are yelling, will only encourage the behavior. They can't tell the difference. All they know is, they chew things up and now their owner is "paying attention" to them. At 9 months, alot of bad behavior may have cemented in. It's going to take patience and time to reteach good behaviors.
> 
> We have 3 boys. One of them is a real a-hole. He purposely pisses us off. Lucky for us, we have 2 good boys that are just perfect sweethearts. So maybe the solution is to get more?? heh


I don't agree with this, exactly. There are certainly dogs with dispositions that are more "trying" than others, but it's not just an age thing, and 9 months CERTAINLY doesn't mean that behaviors are "cemented". Otherwise, NO ONE could make any headway with a rescue, and those of us who compete in dog sports would be out of luck when it came to teaching Utility behaviors, which most dogs don't start to learn until they are between 4-6 YEARS old.

Also, in this case, she was talking about one bad weekend... not set bad behaviors. Puppies absolutely DO go through a adolescent phase where they push the boundaries, and can be VERY trying. Having gone through both, I think it's very similar to the "terrible twos" of human children.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I just copied all that from a web site they are not my words. I have no idea sorry I tried to give some help.


Unfortunately, Suzi, there is a LOT of really bad "advice" on the internet. We have to be careful not to spread the bad stuff further.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

EXERCISE!!!!! the key to most all behavior issues! I see SUCH a difference in Atticus if he has been exercised or not. My partner is ill and can not be left alone so this can be an issue when we don't have respite. We play ball in the house, I sit at one end with all his balls and we play for a long time!!!! He does do a nice retrieve with one but having many at this time adds to the fun and excitement!
Also if you don't have a good recall or a fenced place to go you can use a drag line outside. I have a LOOOONG line attached to a short stick (I wind it up on that) . In a field where I feel pretty safe I let him go I can always step on the line and grab it or wait for the stick to arrive under my foot. I practice my recalls like this. It gives them a sense of freedom and they have enough room to chase balls etc. At first you may want to always hold the stick to have an idea of how far and fast your pup might go. A husky might just disappear but Atticus stays around and RLH!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with the exercise thing! There is a HUGE difference in Kodi's performance at a trial if I take him for a 45 minute walk before the trial, or if I just try to take him right in. 

Another form of play that most dogs LOVE is using a lure. This is a long stick with a string attached, and then a toy (usually a squeaky toy) attached to the end. You can drag it around the floor for them to chase, or get them to run in circles after it. I made my first one using a horse lunge whip and attaching a toy, but that was a little long. Now they sell them at most dog specialty stores. Just make sure you allow the dog to catch the lure now and then, or they will give up.

For those who have a lot of snow, you can do what we did last winter. Dave snow blew a bunch of tracks for Kodi to run in. It was pretty funny... reminded me of an ant farm, watching him blast around in all his "tunnels"


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

miko said:


> We have 3 boys. One of them is a real a-hole. He purposely pisses us off. Lucky for us, we have 2 good boys that are just perfect sweethearts. So maybe the solution is to get more?? heh


haha! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

krandall said:


> I don't agree with this, exactly. There are certainly dogs with dispositions that are more "trying" than others, but it's not just an age thing, and 9 months CERTAINLY doesn't mean that behaviors are "cemented". Otherwise, NO ONE could make any headway with a rescue, and those of us who compete in dog sports would be out of luck when it came to teaching Utility behaviors, which most dogs don't start to learn until they are between 4-6 YEARS old.
> 
> Also, in this case, she was talking about one bad weekend... not set bad behaviors. Puppies absolutely DO go through a adolescent phase where they push the boundaries, and can be VERY trying. Having gone through both, I think it's very similar to the "terrible twos" of human children.


Sorry if I sounded like there's no hope. But like I said before, it's just going to take patience and time to train the puppy. It's just easier to teach new behaviors vs unteaching a behavior that the puppy thinks is good.


----------

